# Bathtub window wrapped in solid surface



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of a window in a bathtub where the jamb is line with solid surface? I'm trying to explain it to my wife so she can make a decision, and she can't understand the words that are coming out of my mouth without a picture. Couldn't find anything on Google images. 

I'm trying to have her decide between lining all 4 sides of the jamb in granite that sticks out an 1/8" beyond the tile all around, or having the sill of the window stick out further and have horns on it, like a wooden window sill. 

Thanks,


Gary


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a window in a bathtub where the jamb is line with solid surface? I'm trying to explain it to my wife so she can make a decision, and she can't understand the words that are coming out of my mouth without a picture. Couldn't find anything on Google images.
> 
> I'm trying to have her decide between lining all 4 sides of the jamb in granite that sticks out an 1/8" beyond the tile all around, or having the sill of the window stick out further and have horns on it, like a wooden window sill.
> 
> ...


Along these lines?...


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

KAP said:


> Along these lines?...




That's close, but this application won't have any wood trim. So the jamb will be stone, with tile going right up to it. Trying to decide on a stool with horns or a picture framed jamb. 


Gary


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless you are living in a wold before electricity with bath fans, air conditioning and lights. there is simple no reason to have a window in a shower. There is only one reason why there might be a windows in shower. Its because it has always been there. Be brave and remove that window.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

FrankSmith said:


> Unless you are living in a wold before electricity with bath fans, air conditioning and lights. there is simple no reason to have a window in a shower. There is only one reason why there might be a windows in shower. Its because it has always been there. Be brave and remove that window.




Just asking for pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tub...=tub/shower+with+window&imgrc=ToafhrFq0FSxPM:

http://www.karenhammes.com/2012/01/cline-5.html


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> That's close, but this application won't have any wood trim. So the jamb will be stone, with tile going right up to it. Trying to decide on a stool with horns or a picture framed jamb.
> 
> 
> Gary


Unusual combination of material in that one area... I'm reading this as tile to jam's, stone jams and solid surface stool correct?


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry I might be incorrectly interchanging terms. The whole jamb is going to be granite. I think I was improperly referring to granite as solid surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

I get where your coming from. Remove all wood trim,replace with granite or solid surface for the returns back to the window frame all the way around.:thumbsup:
Google search "granite window sills"


Your biggest problem is how you are you going to waterproof into the window frame? That area is going to be the first place a leak happens if you dont do it right. I would HBan the crap out of it and use the fabric.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wrapped the whole surround in kerdi and folded the kerdi up onto the window with kerdi fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well that takes care of the waterproofing at the window.:thumbsup:

Pick a material and tile away. Personally I like the clean look with no overhang on the sill and mitered corners. But that's just me.


----------

